# Box call and tape measure.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Wondering if some one has both and could measure the box.
I would really like to try to make one but I have no idea of the size.

 Al


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Box call's come in many sizes so you can experiment with whatever size you want to make.Most are aprox-L 7",W 2",H 3" give or take overall.Wall's and blades run around 1/8" thick.Making each side's thickness a little different will give two different sounds from the same call.My HS Field Champion Full Strut is designed that way.One side is raspier than the other.The hard part will be getting the curvature of the blade right.Let us know how you make out.Good luck!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks I'll take the pictures as I go. I like to build my own stuff.

 Al


----------

